# New SWM M11R Titanium



## stienke (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201211/99.html


----------



## saypat (Nov 10, 2012)

man o' man, is that ever a beauty! I'll trade all 25 of my present lights for it. Anyone see a price?


----------



## shelm (Nov 10, 2012)

> TC4 Grade Titanium alloy



what's that? how does it compare to Olight Ti, Bronte Ti, 4Sevens Ti, Eagletac Ti, Jetbeam Ti, ITP Ti, Klarus Ti?

Same same?





















Am i missing anything??


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 10, 2012)

Price is the same as the V10R Ti+... or so I'm "speculating"


----------



## RobME (Nov 10, 2012)

shelm said:


> what's that? how does it compare to Olight Ti, Bronte Ti, 4Sevens Ti, Eagletac Ti, Jetbeam Ti, ITP Ti, Klarus Ti?
> 
> Same same?
> 
> Am i missing anything??



Tired of the bling? Are you jaded already?  (Lol) j/k... 

Am _I_ missing anything? - Yeah - Every single one of those others you mentioned. (not actually '_missing_' but I don't own 'em.) 

This new SWM looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Nov 12, 2012)

MSRP isnt fixed yet


----------



## Tixx (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm...Nice and was going to give it a shot, but firefly is hidden and you have to get to Medium to access. Defeats the purpose. Deal breaker for me. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## shelm (Nov 12, 2012)

Tixx said:


> Makes no sense at all.



+ 1

Totally agree.
But it looks pretty good on the photo.
Very chunky. 
Smaller than TCR1 Jetbeam but heavier.
Interesting concept.
Price is friendly.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 12, 2012)

Redacted due to change of quoted post.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 12, 2012)

Tixx said:


> Hmmm...Nice and was going to give it a shot, but firefly is hidden and you have to get to Medium to access. Defeats the purpose. Deal breaker for me. Makes no sense at all.



Agree, having to go to a higher mode to access firefly is nuts since you use it usually once your eyes are adjusted to the dark.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice looking light! I had the aluminum M11R for a few weeks and it really is small light. As already mentioned the way to access the Firefly mode is just silly. Maybe if a nice set of Oakleys were included  The glassbreaker (good thing it´s optional) on such a short light is silly too. I´d like to see a video demonstrating it´s use. Rather dangerous than usefull I assume.

Eric


----------



## Azlum (Nov 12, 2012)

I want to like it... because it's *beautiful*... but I can't  

Like others I just can't deal with that interface. Moonlight from off is a must on any EDC for me.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 12, 2012)

I've got lots of lights with moonlight right after off, and though I'm not certain of the UI I do like the look of this light and I'm really tempted to give it a go. I would definitely the glass breaker, I'd use it more like a scribe or a center punch  to start screws


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered mine.....


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was hoping for a V11r Ti. Oh well, I guess this is it. Saved me some money.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 12, 2012)

So the designer of this light has a different logic of how flashlight should be controlled.

1. To access FireFly mode, the designer wants your iris to shrink up first so the FF mode will look REALLY low.
2. There is no way to access "high" mode aside from waiting for 3 min from Turbo?
3. Then, once you are after 3min and it dims to High mode, if you want to go back to Turbo, you have to turn off the light, let your iris open up and go back to Turbo (so now the Turbo looks really bright?).
4. It uses magnetic ring control but is not infinitely variable. I hope it has detents so you can feel your switch position rather than guessing by judging the brightness to determine your mode.
5. Is it a heat dissipation issue to keep the light at 300 lms because of so little metal?
6. I wonder how many fingers can be grabbing the light while still able to manipulate the control ring without fussing, with one hand. Light is 7.6cm and judging by the picture, control ring is about 1/3 way down. That leaves about 5cm (slightly less than 2 inches) between ring and end of light.
7. I can see the tail of the light to be a dirt collecting place, with or without the spike.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 13, 2012)

aau007 said:


> So the designer of this light has a different logic of how flashlight should be controlled.
> 
> ............




You may be absolutely right but still this light is too good looking _and I want one_!


----------



## emu124 (Nov 13, 2012)

jvc55349 said:


> I ordered mine.....



Where did you find it?


----------



## gunga (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks cool, but I don't like the level selection or ui.


----------



## KuanR (Nov 13, 2012)

The ui and levels are the deal breaker for me too. Pretty to look at and hold, not so great to use


----------



## shelm (Nov 13, 2012)

Yourfun2 said:


> I was hoping for a V11r Ti. Oh well, I guess this is it. Saved me some money.


If everyone agrees that M11r Ti's UI is bad and only very few people buy it ..the first 800 units will come with FREE spike!.., then buyers can ask the retailer for a larger discount, and SWM would think of making a V11r Ti.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 13, 2012)

Great looking light. Just wish the Super Low came on first instead of through a higher mode. They need a V11r Ti.


----------



## Azlum (Nov 13, 2012)

V11r Ti... I'd be ALL over that.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 13, 2012)

Not sure how everyone sees it, I like that the low comes first.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 13, 2012)

HD Canada.........pre order....you get a lanyard and the little spike for free........


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm going to paraphrase the reasoning for triggered moonlight mode:

You just need to quickly rotate the ring close to the high end and come back to activate moon or beacon mode.

In the general use, Sunwayman believes that the moon or beacon mode are not as critical to use here. The (10 lumen) low mode of M11R Ti Sirius is low enough to use in a relatively dark environment. The moon mode is designed to be used in extreme cases such as being trapped where the longest running time is the most important (moon mode can run about a month), and the same thoughts about beacon mode. In these kind of cases, we believe it is unnecessary to worry about any momentary flash.

(end quote)

Note that moon mode is considered important at Sunwayman but isn't in the critical path in this design. I would believe given the size of the light, the mode spacing is optimal with 5 detents and adding a moon mode into the standard selector mix "may" be too much in their opinion.

Of course, those that don't like it can wait for the hskj shush fdjdijen... <transmission lost>



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## shelm (Nov 13, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> hskj shush fdjdijen... <transmission lost>


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 13, 2012)

I just learned that these lights will arrive at the European sellers around the end of this month and the selling price will be around £105/110 including of course VAT


Needless to say that I asked my favourite seller to hold one for me


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 13, 2012)

"The stainless steel Spike (optional accessory) is solid and sharp enough to break glass or other obstacles under emergencies."

Trapped in car....


looks at beautiful M11r Titanium.... 


Waits for Fire Brigade lol


----------



## Tixx (Nov 13, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> I'm going to paraphrase the reasoning for triggered moonlight mode:
> 
> You just need to quickly rotate the ring close to the high end and come back to activate moon or beacon mode.
> 
> ...



I will be there waiting.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 13, 2012)

saypat said:


> Anyone see a price?



Looks like a spare right nut may come in handy.


----------



## slntdth93 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm seeing about $170 from hidcanada.com


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 13, 2012)

slntdth93 said:


> I'm seeing about $170 from hidcanada.com



Remember this one is a gloss finish. Of course, that remains to be seen. I'm happy overall with the light -- especially the fact they didn't call it "Chipmunk" or something similar


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> especially the fact they didn't call it "Chipmunk" or something similar


:laughing: that would have been quite unfortunate for such a beautifull light. Sirius on the other hand is a carefully considered and suiting name.

Eric


----------



## Dimitri Stephan (Nov 14, 2012)

I need a new EDC and I cant make a decision regarding whether i should wait for this light to come out or just get the v10r ti+. I like that smaller size, but I don't like the max output and the fact that i cannot adjust the ouput "infinitely. Can anyone tell me the advantages and disadvantages of both and which one I should go for?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dimitri Stephan said:


> I need a new EDC and I cant make a decision regarding whether i should wait for this light to come out or just get the v10r ti+. I like that smaller size, but I don't like the max output and the fact that i cannot adjust the ouput "infinitely. Can anyone tell me the advantages and disadvantages of both and which one I should go for?


The v10r ti+ is 6mm longer, roughly 1/4 inch. That's basically the tail switch.
1. ti+, just a little longer but you can a simple ui and you need to change grip to turn on/off and adjust brightness.
2. m11r ti, just a little shorter but you don't get infinite variable control. you don't get to set the brightness before turning on. ugly ui is up to anybody's taste. get the 1st 800 with free spike so when you can't figure out the ui without the manual, you can use the spike to take it out on something, but make sure you don't play with the light on top of a glass table and accidentally drop the light at the right angle.
3. ti+, you really need an IMR battery to take full advantage of the high brightness but any protected 16340 should get you way over 300lms anyway.
4. there maybe a different tint between the ti+ and m11r ti.

Keep in mind if you EDC a light, beyond a certain point (depending on the size of your hand), smaller size can make a light harder to hold and operate at the same time.


----------



## shelm (Nov 14, 2012)

aau007 said:


> The v10r ti+ is 6mm longer, roughly 1/4 inch. That's basically the tail switch.



The V10r Ti+ is the better, more practical torch. And that's why some are waiting for the V11r Titanium.
But can we agree that the M11r Sirius is the better looking torch??


----------



## Dimitri Stephan (Nov 14, 2012)

shelm said:


> The V10r Ti+ is the better, more practical torch. And that's why some are waiting for the V11r Titanium.
> But can we agree that the M11r Sirius is the better looking torch??



I see no difference in function between the v10r ti+ and the v11r, so why would people wiat for the v11r ti? Arent the differences just physical or am I missing something?

Why should I buy the v10r ti+ instead of the m11r ti and vice versa? Better runtime, UI, throw/flood?...


----------



## f22shift (Nov 14, 2012)

Dimitri Stephan said:


> I need a new EDC and I cant make a decision regarding whether i should wait for this light to come out or just get the v10r ti+. I like that smaller size, but I don't like the max output and the fact that i cannot adjust the ouput "infinitely. Can anyone tell me the advantages and disadvantages of both and which one I should go for?


Dedicated outputs should have higher efficiency. Would be nice with a 4 mode output starting with moon and hidden max strobe and disco. Maybe you twist twist and goes into a secondary group(max,strobe,beacon,SOS) that you twist twist out of. It's beautiful I think though. When do we get a titanium 18650 swm infinite output. V10r is great as an edc but you get small runtimes. Which means I wouldn't use if I know I have to use a light for long term. Then it's any 18650 I have.


----------



## Dimitri Stephan (Nov 15, 2012)

f22shift said:


> Dedicated outputs should have higher efficiency. Would be nice with a 4 mode output starting with moon and hidden max strobe and disco. Maybe you twist twist and goes into a secondary group(max,strobe,beacon,SOS) that you twist twist out of. It's beautiful I think though. When do we get a titanium 18650 swm infinite output. V10r is great as an edc but you get small runtimes. Which means I wouldn't use if I know I have to use a light for long term. Then it's any 18650 I have.



I just call it an EDC, but I just do that when the light is new and then it just sits on my side table so I basically only use it around the house at night or to help my eyes adjust to the light as soon as i get up. I suppose runtime isnt too much of a problem for me since I am never more than a day away from home or need to use the light constantly on high outputs for a long time. I have other larger lights for that. I guess I will just go with the v10r ti+ and see what people say about this new light. If I end up liking it, then i will just end up with both like in true CPF fashion.


----------



## shelm (Nov 18, 2012)

*sorry for my Engrish*

Awesome plice for an awesome flashright!! ​


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow that's pricy, but hey, first out of the gate advantage 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## shelm (Nov 21, 2012)

LJ Jeff and Ethan listed the product with 168$ price tag, pre-order. 
they're going to have 20 units in stock, see their webpage.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 21, 2012)

shelm said:


> LJ Jeff and Ethan listed the product with 168$ price tag, pre-order.
> they're going to have 20 units in stock, see their webpage.



I wonder if 20 is the limit. We tried to nab 75 but were kicked back to 20 as well.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 21, 2012)

You tried to buy 75? Is there a Christmas party give away or something?  Or you just want to test LJ's ordering system?


----------



## OneBigDay (Nov 21, 2012)

f22shift said:


> ... When do we get a titanium 18650 swm infinite output. V10r is great as an edc but you get small runtimes. Which means I wouldn't use if I know I have to use a light for long term. Then it's any 18650 I have.



I think this is a great point. I have looked at this light and trying to like it in my mind but I think they have missed the mark on several fronts. No infinite variable output, no AA/14500 extender tube, higher price, less than ideal UI. From my POV they have gone backwards instead of forwards with this, despite the fact it is very nice looking. Looks ain't everything. Plus there are a million and three 1x123 lights on the market. The XM-L is the only definite upgrade I can see, and that is subjective (some might prefer the throw of the XP-G). I would have been much more interested in a V10R Ti twin that was 1x18650. :shrug: The success they saw with the original V10R Ti is turning out to be hard to follow.

The EagleTac D25LC2 mini has spoiled me - super small, super bright, 18650 capacity. Makes me look differently at lights like this.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 21, 2012)

aau007 said:


> You tried to buy 75? Is there a Christmas party give away or something?  Or you just want to test LJ's ordering system?



No, from Sunwayman 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 21, 2012)

OneBigDay said:


> I think this is a great point. I have looked at this light and trying to like it in my mind but I think they have missed the mark on several fronts. No infinite variable output, no AA/14500 extender tube, higher price, less than ideal UI. From my POV they have gone backwards instead of forwards with this, despite the fact it is very nice looking. Looks ain't everything. Plus there are a million and three 1x123 lights on the market. The XM-L is the only definite upgrade I can see, and that is subjective (some might prefer the throw of the XP-G). I would have been much more interested in a V10R Ti twin that was 1x18650. :shrug: The success they saw with the original V10R Ti is turning out to be hard to follow.
> 
> The EagleTac D25LC2 mini has spoiled me - super small, super bright, 18650 capacity. Makes me look differently at lights like this.



The V10R Ti+ extender works so AA/14500 should be a go. 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## shelm (Nov 28, 2012)

A quick update. A friend of mine who doesnt want to out himself recently got his copy of the Sirius. He is into Titanium collecting like me. I have Eagletac Ti, ITP Ti, he has Quark Ti, Olight S10 Ti, a.o.

He said that his M11R Sirius is as greenish as his Olight S10 Ti but he wont return it to the seller: the Titanium be too yummy. On CPF/CPFMP several people (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, ..) complain about the VERY greenish tint of their S10 Ti "Baton".






Since buying a very greenish Quark X last year during Black Friday Blitz Sale Weekend, i've gotten myself allergic to expensive lights with greenish tints, i must admit ymmv. I never liked the S10 Baton, so i dont bother if it's greenish XML. But the Sirius, seriously?? 

What are you paying for then, if the LED's beam aint better than my Ultrafire budget light with CREE xml u2?

Wow, that's a real bummer. SWM lets us down (as before in other SWM releases with greenish tints). Well, actually it is CREE who lets us down. Not SWM's fault if CREE produces greenish tinted XML's.

Also check out the Zebralight SC52 thread (OP)..


----------



## royjohnson77 (Nov 28, 2012)

I agreed with shelm half way. For a nearly USD200 that is made in China, I should expect a good decent beam tint.

I disagreed on the point that it is Cree's fault. SWN should pay a little extra in selecting high quality hand picked bins and not just buys the random selected bins where a certain 
percentage are green.

This is where the Cree lottory comes into play. Even in the expensive high titanium models, the Cree lottery comes into play.


----------



## shelm (Dec 6, 2012)

it's now also in stock at lightjunction:
2013-03-14: 14 Units in Stock
2013-01-23: 22 Units in Stock
2013-01-03: 26 Units in Stock
2012-12-30: 29 Units in Stock
2012-12-29: 29 Units in Stock
2012-12-26: 29 Units in Stock
2012-12-23: 29 Units in Stock
2012-12-22: 29 Units in Stock
2012-12-21: 29 Units in Stock
2012-12-20: 30 Units in Stock
2012-12-19: 30 Units in Stock; product is back in stock!
2012-12-19: 0 unit in stock; product got delisted on LJ's website!
2012-12-18: 1 unit in stock
2012-12-17: 1 unit in stock
2012-12-15: 1 unit in stock
2012-12-14: 2 units in stock
2012-12-13: 2 units in stock
2012-12-12: 2 units in stock
2012-12-11: 2 units in stock
2012-12-10: 3 units in stock
2012-12-09: 8 units in stock
2012-12-07: 8 units in stock
2012-12-06: 10 units in stock
2012-12-05: 12 units in stock
2012-12-01: 12 units in stock
2012-11-30: 13 units in stock
2012-11-29: 16 units in stock


----------



## climberkid (Dec 6, 2012)

Am I reading Cree's spec sheet wrong, or does the U3 have better efficiency than the U2, but they are only pumping 300 lumens out? I mean, I know small lights like this really shouldnt have a super super high mode (says the avid MBI nut with 3 500 lumen AAA lights). I personally would prefer the turbo (thats why its called turbo) to actually show the capabilities of the led. 
I agree, the firefly mode not readily accessible is a deal breaker for me as well, as I need immediate access in most of my moonlight-required situations.


----------



## KuanR (Dec 6, 2012)

SWM uses primaries for measuring their ratings, on rcr they will hit around 500 lumens


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 6, 2012)

Is this sure Ryan? The regular M11R didn´t pump out 500 lumens, no matter if I used primaries or rechargeables.

Eric


----------



## KuanR (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yeah the M11R was around 300 even on rechargeables...guess we will have to wait till someone reviews it 

But for sure SWM numbers are measured with primaries


----------



## climberkid (Dec 6, 2012)

KuanR said:


> Oh yeah the M11R was around 300 even on rechargeables...guess we will have to wait till someone reviews it
> 
> But for sure SWM numbers are measured with primaries



Yeah they have data for rcr and primaries. The 300 was rcr123s


----------



## Popp (Dec 6, 2012)

This might be my first Titanium light ... and my first Sunwayman, I see mostly good comments about the brand, anyone think they are junk?


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 6, 2012)

Popp said:


> This might be my first Titanium light ... and my first Sunwayman, I see mostly good comments about the brand, anyone think they are junk?




I have 5 Sunwayman lights (2 titanium) and I am happy with all of them.


----------



## jst1tymr (Dec 7, 2012)

This will be my first SWM also. Recently I sold my JB TC R2 and in looking for a replacement I wished to go with a bit smaller light this time around. I tried picking up a JB TC R1 as it seemed the perfect replacement and with the RCR123 it claimed a few more lumens. I may have tried to purchase a bit late to get it as the limited run seems to have been depleted. I may have found one but that yet remains to be seen. I purchased my TC R2 from light junction so finding the M11R on their site was a confident purchase. Looking forward to it this next week..


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 10, 2012)

Very well finished with a powerful and sufficiently clean beam, warmish white at max and slightly greenish at lower levels. 

Magnetic ring slightly protruding and easy to turn, the light might get switched on in a pocket. Titanium threads do not allow lock out. Mine has no engraved s/n.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Dec 10, 2012)

________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Dec 10, 2012)

Extended.








________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Dec 10, 2012)

________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## KuanR (Dec 10, 2012)

That packaging is really nice. Did you get the spike option? If not do you know when they will be available?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Dec 10, 2012)

KuanR said:


> That packaging is really nice. Did you get the spike option? If not do you know when they will be available?



Yes, all 20 have the spike option with Allen key in the baggie. 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 10, 2012)

@Ualnosaj: any serial number on yours? mine has none while all other SWM lights have one


----------



## KuanR (Dec 11, 2012)

If I recall, the titanium lights don't have serial numbers except for the really special ones, like the gold V10R ti


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 11, 2012)

KuanR said:


> If I recall, the titanium lights don't have serial numbers except for the really special ones, like the gold V10R ti




The only other titanium SWM I have is the black V10R Ti2 and as you say that one has a s/n


----------



## Hidebo (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the package! It's nice!
My V10R Ti+, by the way, has no s/n on it.


----------



## shelm (Dec 11, 2012)

the first video is out:



the greenish-yellowish isnt too bad on that sample.. lol 



EDIT: but let's say this way: you're not going to buy it because of its perfect white beam (which it isnt) but you re going to buy it mainly because of its nice :huh: Titanium looks!!


----------



## jst1tymr (Dec 11, 2012)

I received mine from LJ yesterday, awesome little light! I played with it a little last night with a cr123 and really appreciated the craftsmanship that went into it. The packaging is top notch too, all-round great purchase..


----------



## aau007 (Dec 11, 2012)

wow. Do they HAVE to make the control ring look like the one on the Jetbeam?


----------



## shelm (Dec 11, 2012)

SWM are designers. A brand, a company? yes. But foremost they are designers and not manufacturers or owners of factories. It has long been assumed that the factory behind SWM products is the factory which nowadays also produces Niteye branded products. Niteye in turn shares common history with Nitecore/Sysmax and Jetbeam. So there you have it. The connections.


----------



## jpil (Dec 15, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Extended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you find the extended part?


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 15, 2012)

jpil said:


> Where did you find the extended part?




I assume it is the titanium extender available as an option for V10R Ti for approx $20


----------



## shelm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lightjunction has 1 unit left, ay!!

EDIT: and it got sold on 2012-12-19. product is removed from listing, and will be relisted when new stock has arrived.


----------



## 1TrueKevin (Dec 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> Lightjunction has 1 unit left, ay!!
> 
> EDIT: and it got sold on 2012-12-19. product is removed from listing, and will be relisted when new stock has arrived.



Batteryjunction shows them available for $20. Item tag SUNWAYMAN-V10R-TI-AA-EXTD.

Looks like the same thing to me.


----------



## shelm (Dec 19, 2012)

beamshot found on WWW:

SWM V10R Ti CW — SWM M11R Sirius Ti CW — Baton S10 NW Ti





The Sirius tint reminds me of SC52 tint. Typical XML U2/U3 greenish coolness me likes! :huh:


----------



## rlichter (Jan 25, 2013)

Azlum said:


> I want to like it... because it's *beautiful*... but I can't
> 
> Like others I just can't deal with that interface. Moonlight from off is a must on any EDC for me.



My Clicky 170 as factory programmed doesn't go into low (0.3 lumen?) from off. My Eagletac T20C2 doesn't go into low (5 lumen) from off. I'm sure there are other flashlights with similar setups. These are not defective designs, they are deliberately designed to turn on at the likeliest practical brightness most users would want. Yes, it might be better if an additional detent were provided for firefly mode (firefly - low - medium - high) but for those users who don't want to subject their eyes to intense brightness, there's always the method I use with my Clicky: hold the bezel against your body before turning the light on, then go to the desired brightness.


----------



## rlichter (Jan 25, 2013)

Azlum said:


> I want to like it... because it's *beautiful*... but I can't
> 
> Like others I just can't deal with that interface. Moonlight from off is a must on any EDC for me.



My Clicky 170 as factory programmed doesn't go into low (0.3 lumen?) from off. My Eagletac T20C2 doesn't go into low (5 lumen) from off. I'm sure there are other flashlights with similar setups. These are not defective designs, they are deliberately designed to turn on at the likeliest practical brightness most users would want. Yes, it might be better if an additional detent were provided for firefly mode (firefly - low - medium - high) but for those users who don't want to subject their eyes to intense brightness, there's always the method I use with my Clicky: hold the bezel against your body before turning the light on, then go to the desired brightness.


----------



## rlichter (Jan 25, 2013)

aau007 said:


> The v10r ti+ is 6mm longer, roughly 1/4 inch. That's basically the tail switch.
> 1. ti+, just a little longer but you can a simple ui and you need to change grip to turn on/off and adjust brightness.
> 2. m11r ti, just a little shorter but you don't get infinite variable control. you don't get to set the brightness before turning on. ugly ui is up to anybody's taste. get the 1st 800 with free spike so when you can't figure out the ui without the manual, you can use the spike to take it out on something, but make sure you don't play with the light on top of a glass table and accidentally drop the light at the right angle.
> 3. ti+, you really need an IMR battery to take full advantage of the high brightness but any protected 16340 should get you way over 300lms anyway.
> ...



The guy who did the YouTube video on the M11r Sirius (only video I've found so far) owns both the V10r Ti+ and the Sirius and he said the latter has much longer run times. In moonlight mode, it's 35 hours versus 30 days. According to an email response I had from Sunwayman, the infinitely variable brightness circuit is responsible for the additional current draw. (I think; the English was not very good, though incomparably better than my Chinese.)


----------



## rlichter (Jan 26, 2013)

Ualnosaj said:


> Extended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ualnosaj (Jan 26, 2013)

Works just fine. To be sure, just tried three other different M11R Ti and extenders. I'm not keen to unpack any more so I'll leave it at that 

Some dealers may just read whats on the brochures. At HIDC, we prefer a more hands on approach. You can be the judge.

P.S. one is an AA and another is 14500.






For comparison sake, TCR1, M11R AA, V10R Ti+ AA:






The M11R head will NOT fit on the V10R TI+ body. The V10R TI+ head WILL fit on the M11R body (with no advantage). That should tell you about the thread pitch.

Now if you want a super hybrid then a V10R TI+ body with extender will fit the M11R head (of course).

________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## rlichter (Jan 26, 2013)

I just received a new Sirius and found that the "low" level is nothing like 10 lumen, but more like 0.3 lumen (as visually compared with an HDS Clicky in default low mode). It is difficult to imagine that a light at this price point would ship uninspected and defective. It is also difficult to imagine that Sunwayman would design in a level that is not hell of a lot brighter than Firefly mode. Anybody have similar experience? (I've contacted Sunwayman USA but it will be a couple of days till I can hope to hear back from them.) Thanks for any replies.


----------



## rlichter (Jan 26, 2013)

shelm said:


> SWM are designers. A brand, a company? yes. But foremost they are designers and not manufacturers or owners of factories. It has long been assumed that the factory behind SWM products is the factory which nowadays also produces Niteye branded products. Niteye in turn shares common history with Nitecore/Sysmax and Jetbeam. So there you have it. The connections.



From Flashlight Wiki: "Sunwayman is based in China, formerly known as Sunwayled. They previously manufactured lights for other companies, but now have their own line of lights."


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 26, 2013)

rlichter said:


> I just received a new Sirius and found that the "low" level is nothing like 10 lumen, but more like 0.3 lumen (as visually compared with an HDS Clicky in default low mode). It is difficult to imagine that a light at this price point would ship uninspected and defective. It is also difficult to imagine that Sunwayman would design in a level that is not hell of a lot brighter than Firefly mode. Anybody have similar experience? (I've contacted Sunwayman USA but it will be a couple of days till I can hope to hear back from them.) Thanks for any replies.




Also in the case of my Sirius the low level is surely not 10 lumens, the difference between low and firefly being rather limited. Comparing it with other lights I judge it to be in the range of 2-3 lumens which BTW is ideal for me for cruising around my home during the night.


----------



## shelm (Jan 30, 2013)

wow, this might be of interest, Bill of doingoutdoorDOTcom has the Sirius for 145$ incl. registered airmail tracking. that's 25$ less than most dealers.

i have the feeling that not too many are discussing this light?


----------



## rlichter (Feb 16, 2013)

shelm said:


> TC4 Grade Ttianium Alloy...what's that? how does it compare to Olight Ti, Bronte Ti, 4Sevens Ti, Eagletac Ti, Jetbeam Ti, ITP Ti, Klarus Ti?



Far as I've been able to determine, TC4 titanium is Chinese nomenclature for what in the West is called 6, 4 titanium: "...6% aluminium, 4% vanadium, 0.25% (maximum) iron, 0.2% (maximum) oxygen, and the remainder titanium" This alloy is commonly used for bicycle frames, it is _very_ strong and durable.


----------



## rlichter (Feb 26, 2013)

shelm said:


> A quick update. A friend of mine who doesnt want to out himself recently got his copy of the Sirius. He is into Titanium collecting like me. I have Eagletac Ti, ITP Ti, he has Quark Ti, Olight S10 Ti, a.o.
> 
> He said that his M11R Sirius is as greenish as his Olight S10 Ti but he wont return it to the seller: the Titanium be too yummy. On CPF/CPFMP several people (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, ..) complain about the VERY greenish tint of their S10 Ti "Baton". :green:
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the Baton, but I have seen an XM-L version of the 4Sevens 123 Ti that was very greenish. I don't like green either. I've had two Sirius flashlights (one of them returned for an unrelated problem) and the tint was not dominated by green but was a very pale blue to white. There is a green corona at close range, but over a few feet it blends and disappears. I find the tint the most beautiful I've seen.


----------



## gradio (Feb 26, 2013)

After looking at the pics, seeing that decent case, extender available, might have to now add this to my working list for my next order.
My list grows and dwindles but a time will come to pull a pin on the next order for whatever it happens to be at that moment.
This M11R Ti looks nice too. 
Thoughts - recently bought a RRT-01 and was thinking of getting another (next order). M11R Ti might be in the running now instead... just not all sure yet what to do.
Nice


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 16, 2013)

My Sirius does something odd and I would like to know whether I am alone with this behaviour.

I have a dozen RCR123 cells all by AW. I noticed yesterday that with 2 or 3 of them the M11R when it is off flashes from time to time like a beacon. With the other 10 or so it does not. 
Initially I used this light with the primary cell supplied by the seller and nothing strange happened, then I put into it an AW RCR123 and ditto. At the third or fourth cell replacement, always with AW's, the light started flashing. I changed the cell and it stopped.
Now I have seen that with 2 or 3 AW's it does that while with the remaining ones it does not. The voltage of the cells out of the charger is the same so the only explanation that comes to my mind is that a slightly different internal resistance plays this trick with the light's circuit.

Any similar experience and/or comment?


----------



## gunga (Apr 8, 2013)

Any one know what the actual levels are with 16340?


----------



## Dubois (Apr 8, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> My Sirius does something odd and I would like to know whether I am alone with this behaviour.
> 
> I have a dozen RCR123 cells all by AW. I noticed yesterday that with 2 or 3 of them the M11R when it is off flashes from time to time like a beacon. With the other 10 or so it does not.
> Initially I used this light with the primary cell supplied by the seller and nothing strange happened, then I put into it an AW RCR123 and ditto. At the third or fourth cell replacement, always with AW's, the light started flashing. I changed the cell and it stopped.
> ...



Lightjunction report problems with 16340 batteries around the 4v range. Perhaps that is similar to your problem?


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 8, 2013)

Dubois said:


> Lightjunction report problems with 16340 batteries around the 4v range. Perhaps that is similar to your problem?



Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately they do not say what the reported issues are about. 

Later on I have posted the same question on CPFM's SWM subforum but the light manufacturer has not (yet?) commented.


----------



## NickBose (Jul 11, 2013)

Any pre flash on this one like in the M40A?


----------



## kreisl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately they do not say what the reported issues are about.
> 
> Later on I have posted the same question on CPFM's SWM subforum but the light manufacturer has not (yet?) commented.





NickBose said:


> Any pre flash on this one like in the M40A?



A short while ago I bought it from a Chinese dealer who has recent production stock. I played with the light a lot, tested it, and left a product comment on the fasttech site with technical observations. First of all, the light has no pre-flash. Second, a technical review can be found on the RdL blog. Third, owners of the early production stock seem to have higher standby current drain. Maybe that's a way to identify if your sample is a problematic one with the *4V *pulse flashes. 

I am still doing a standby current drain discharge test with 14500 and because of the very low standby current on my sample, *5uA *no kidding!, it's still a long way to go before it reaches the 4V critical mark. So if you have a copy with say *150uA *standby current on Li-Ion (RCR123 or 14500), then :nana:

In summary, if your sample is flawless, then it's a gorgeous product with great tint and beam. 5uA standby current, that's insanely low. And if your sample doesn't perform flawlessly, then it feels like it isn't worth the 190 bucks (new price on ebay, fasttech, ..) :ironic:


----------



## NickBose (Jul 12, 2013)

kreisl said:


> First of all, the light has no pre-flash ... worth the 190 bucks (new price on ebay, fasttech, ..) :ironic:



Good to hear that! About the price what fool would pay that much? It's A LOT lower than that.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 13, 2013)

I am not equipped to measure uA's but even with the reported 'beacon' flashing going on for days and days the cell does not go too low. The infuriating thing is that this flashing just happens from time to time, then there's weeks without it so I am pretty sure that in case I sent back the light they would probably find nothing wrong with it. The only solution is to keep it as it is since the flashing does not drain the battery too much and in any case I have the habit of replacing it with a fully charged one rather often.


----------



## rlichter (Jul 19, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> I am not equipped to measure uA's but even with the reported 'beacon' flashing going on for days and days the cell does not go too low. The infuriating thing is that this flashing just happens from time to time, then there's weeks without it so I am pretty sure that in case I sent back the light they would probably find nothing wrong with it. The only solution is to keep it as it is since the flashing does not drain the battery too much and in any case I have the habit of replacing it with a fully charged one rather often.



Known problem. Fixable by Sunwayman.


----------



## ceramichip2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Kilovolt said:


> My Sirius does something odd and I would like to know whether I am alone with this behaviour.
> 
> I have a dozen RCR123 cells all by AW. I noticed yesterday that with 2 or 3 of them the M11R when it is off flashes from time to time like a beacon. With the other 10 or so it does not.
> Initially I used this light with the primary cell supplied by the seller and nothing strange happened, then I put into it an AW RCR123 and ditto. At the third or fourth cell replacement, always with AW's, the light started flashing. I changed the cell and it stopped.
> ...



My replacement light is periodically flashing like a beacon from the off position. I have an Eagletac 16340 in it right now and it seems to have a mind of it own. I have also tried a Zebralight 14500 and an AW 16340 and the flashing was worse. My first light consistently flashed every 3 and a half minutes. I guess I may have to return the light unless Sunwayman can fix it.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 24, 2013)

I solved the problem using primary cells, the light does no longer flash. Besides I rotate so many lights that each one gets a very limited use and if a few of them are fed by primaries it is not really a big problem.


----------



## Gatsby (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd like a V10r - or more specifically I'd really like a V11r ti - like so many others. This light in al or ti just doesnt make much sense to me from a UI perspective...

Keeping hope alive for a V11r ti!


----------



## octaf (Feb 7, 2014)

ceramichip2 said:


> My replacement light is periodically flashing like a beacon from the off position. I have an Eagletac 16340 in it right now and it seems to have a mind of it own. I have also tried a Zebralight 14500 and an AW 16340 and the flashing was worse. My first light consistently flashed every 3 and a half minutes. I guess I may have to return the light unless Sunwayman can fix it.



Hello, Sirius owners.

I bought M11R Sirius last year, and found out that mine has a flashing problem at off position and battery drainage problem.
I sent it back to SWM thru the dealer I purchased. SWM was nice and kindly answered all my questions in timely manner.
I got my 'Sirius' back from SWM thru the dealer in Jan, this year. It seemed that the problem was solved at first, and then, I found out again that my light still has the flashing problem. Flashing is much less than before, and also is the battery drainage. But still, it has the random flashing problem at off position.
Any observation, thought, or advise would be appreciated.


----------



## ceramichip2 (Feb 7, 2014)

octaf said:


> Hello, Sirius owners.
> 
> I bought M11R Sirius last year, and found out that mine has a flashing problem at off position and battery drainage problem.
> I sent it back to SWM thru the dealer I purchased. SWM was nice and kindly answered all my questions in timely manner.
> ...



I suggest you return your light for a refund and move on. That's what I did.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 7, 2014)

octaf said:


> and battery drainage problem.



last year i posted my observations as customer review on a seller's site, here a copy paste:

PROS
+ valuable, exclusive, unique 
+ rich user interface 
+ awesome looks and feel, to die for 
+ superb holster, presentation, accessories 
+ really great beam pattern, uniform tint
+ maintenance-free magnet control ring, dentationing of control ring does not need lubrication or whatnot
+ sufficient brightness and up to specs (confirmed Fenix lumen measurements: 98lm on Eneloop, 268lm on CR123A, 309lm on Li-Ion) 
+ suitable as gift for non-flashaholics and flashaholics alike

CONS
- inoffensive lime tint (for a XM-L emitter  exactly as seen on the XYZ product page 
- impractical access to Firefly mode 
- needs practice to get to auxiliary modes 
- no lockout possible; standby current drain maybe low, normal or high depending on your sample 
- finish could be shinier and with less machining marks 
- Ti AA extender may not fit, finish doesn't match either 
- extremely cheap flimsy pocket clip. it's the worst. 
- questionable brightness stabilization on 1.2V vs 3.7V batteries 
- too heavy and clunky for practical deployment 
- limited to 800pcs but no serial number 
- much more costly than M11R Mr Elfin

XYZ offers this particular product at bulk pricing/volume/wholesale discounts, just get your personal quote for 1pc which will be much lower than the MAP. The Sirius is beautiful and a premium quality product by a premium brand, and if it cost less than say 120 bucks, it would be imho a highly attractive offering and affordable. The pocket clip is thin, flimsy, cheap and it could break anytime, on the other hand who is really gonna carry this jewel around in dungarees lol. Is it worth all the money? Forget about the money for one moment and think about passing time. If you regard this timelessly beautiful piece of art as some jewel, then you'll cherish, admire and appreciate it now as much as in future. Keep it in mint condition and you'll never think of it lower. Perpetual joy bringer guaranteed!

Here some technical data:
In a sphere lightbox calibrated after Fenix lights, the Turbo-mode outputs 98 Fenix ANSI lumens on Eneloop AA (with AA extender), 268lm on CR123A, and 309lm on Li-Ion (14500 or RCR123). Because of these low lumens, the light does not get hot and it would be safe to operate it for extended periods of time. And the standby current drain depends on your sample and the cell inside. On my sample and Eneloop AA, the drain is jumpy between 64…79uA, so the average would be ~71.5uA, and on 14500 the drain is jumpy between 5…51uA, so the average would be ~28uA. According to SWM website the specs is 50uA (which cell chemistry?), which is the pseudo mean between the two averages of ~71.5 and ~28uA. Note that other Sirius owners reported higher pseudo means, e.g. ~122/~57uA (116…128 / 40…74uA) or even ~300/~100uA (275…312 / 100…150uA), which is up to 4x times higher than on my sample.
I did a standby current drain discharge test; it started with my cell#2 (830mAh measured capacity) at 4.208V and after 4.0 weeks the Protected Trustfire 14500 was at 4.164V, so the total "voltage loss" was 44mV including the cell's natural self-discharge rate. A fantastic result! The light was reviewed in more detail on the Spanish blogs and forums, google term < sirius m11r linternas > and you'll find the great review.


----------



## octaf (Feb 7, 2014)

ceramichip2 said:


> I suggest you return your light for a refund and move on. That's what I did.



Thank you for your advise. Maybe that's the final option I have.
I wrote an email to SWM and waiting for their reply.


----------



## octaf (Feb 7, 2014)

kreisl said:


> last year i posted my observations as customer review on a seller's site, here a copy paste:
> 
> PROS
> + valuable, exclusive, unique
> ...



Thank you for your wonderful infos.
I'm no technical guy, so all I can say is that the fully charged RCR bat was totally drained in a week or two. I do not know whether it is caused by flashing, or standby current.
After the service by SWM, it seems that the battery drainage is not like before, but the flashing at off is still there.


----------



## germed (Jun 23, 2015)

Kilovolt said:


> My Sirius does something odd and I would like to know whether I am alone with this behaviour.
> 
> I have a dozen RCR123 cells all by AW. I noticed yesterday that with 2 or 3 of them the M11R when it is off flashes from time to time like a beacon. With the other 10 or so it does not.
> Initially I used this light with the primary cell supplied by the seller and nothing strange happened, then I put into it an AW RCR123 and ditto. At the third or fourth cell replacement, always with AW's, the light started flashing. I changed the cell and it stopped.
> ...




i have axactly the same flashing and its pattern is very strange too sometimes 2 fast and 1 single then a longer break and it sends single falshes in 20sec. intervals. btu the flashes are not as strong as in beacon mode then is comes 3 fast flashes like is send some code.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jun 23, 2015)

germed said:


> i have axactly the same flashing and its pattern is very strange too sometimes 2 fast and 1 single then a longer break and it sends single falshes in 20sec. intervals. btu the flashes are not as strong as in beacon mode then is comes 3 fast flashes like is send some code.




You don't say whether this happens with an RCR and/or with a primary. As I said above I solved it permanently by using only primaries in this light.


----------



## germed (Jun 23, 2015)

Kilovolt said:


> You don't say whether this happens with an RCR and/or with a primary. As I said above I solved it permanently by using only primaries in this light.




yes sorry it only happens with an rcr with primary no flash in standby but with primary the low mode is to low its almost like firefly mode.

i try to messure the battery drain but my mulimeter doesnt show anything that low i guess


----------

